# Problem after upgrade 7.3 to 8.1



## Gogo77 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello,

 I'm novice in FreeBSD and I've problem after upgrade FBSD 7.3 to 8.1.
I can't to login with error 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libncurses.so.7" not found, required by "bash"
```

Can somebody help me what now ?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 29, 2010)

Login as root, chsh(1) of your user back to tcsh so you can use it.  Then rebuild all, yes all, your ports.  The very last example in the ports-mgmt/portmaster man page shows exactly that.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 29, 2010)

Log in as root, rebuild/reinstall bash, create an emergency account that doesn't use a non-base shell.

See also Thread 14676.


----------



## Gogo77 (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally I solve problem ...

1) Reboot FreeBSD and run system in SINGLE MODE
2) put any key, when the system ask about you shell (/bin/sh) put ENTER
3) write in shell: mount -a
4) write in shell: pw mod user root -s /bin/csh
5) write in shell: reboot

6) Reinstall ruby
7) portupgrade -afcP

Thanks all


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 29, 2010)

8. Fix all the ports that didn't have packages (many don't).
9. Run pkg_libchk from sysutils/bsdadminscripts and fix any problems it finds.
10. Remind self to never, ever change root's shell.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 29, 2010)

11. Make sure at least *one* wheel account uses the default shell.


----------



## Gogo77 (Sep 30, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> 8. Fix all the ports that didn't have packages (many don't).
> 9. Run pkg_libchk from sysutils/bsdadminscripts and fix any problems it finds.
> 10. Remind self to never, ever change root's shell.



ad 8 - how to fix all the ports ?
ad 9 - pkg_libchk found no problems

I still have a problem with postfix

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libssl.so.5" not found, required by "postfix"
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 30, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster
make install
portmaster -d /var/db/pkg/postfix-(somenumber)
```
AFAIK portmaster will check packages a minute or
two then ask you to proceed.  It may want to
rebuild more than one port(s)...  
That is an "automatic" way to fix postfix (maybe).
I'd back up it's conf file(s) first...


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 30, 2010)

Gogo77 said:
			
		

> ad 8 - how to fix all the ports ?



Rebuild the broken ones.  Don't use the -P option to portupgrade, which tries to use packages and frequently fails.



> ad 9 - pkg_libchk found no problems
> 
> I still have a problem with postfix
> 
> ...



At minimum, rebuild and reinstall postfix.


----------

